# Master Shifu from CO



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

View attachment 17938
its cold out there mom.

View attachment 17946
hard at work in the store on a very cold day! People say he looks like a mini corgi

View attachment 17954
I think he looks like a mini ridgeback with that darker red stripe. 

Tiff


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some pics we took today!
View attachment 18553

View attachment 18561

View attachment 18569
I call this one skeptical chihuahua!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Definitely a snuggler isn't he? Too cute!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

AWWW, what a stud muffin!! Love the shot of him in his sweater! He looks like a real momma's boy--you can't beat that, I know this because I have a real momma's girl.


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys. He is my boy but he loves dad. Too. I'm def better... I'm making sweet potato treats for him now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

so cute I agree looks like a mini corgi


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the pic when he's on his back. He looks like he's saying "rub my belly, rub my belly". Too cute!


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

He is such a belly rub boy! I think he lives for it honestly. I'm sure he's full chihuahua so I don't know why the Corgi looks like its in there. Do you guys think he could be mixed?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

I hate this site cause it promotes the designer breeds but if you look at the pics it might be him! http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/c/chigi.htm


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

More Shifu. Tonight was the first time he has played with hands! I think he was just happy to not be out in the rain going potty.
View attachment 18625

View attachment 18633



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I am not an expert, but in the last 2 pictures he looks like one cute deerhead chi. DNA is the only way for sure..... But... It doesn' t matter anyways, he's gotcha heart!


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

We have figured it out lol. He has split personalities and split breeds. One min he can be a pure chihuahua and the next he can turn himself into a mini corgi lol. We don't really care we love him to pieces. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

This weekend was Master Shifus first mini trip. We had Ana event for our retail store so my husband and I decided to get a hotel room closer to where the event was. Shifu was a bit weirded out by to being home but settled in fast once we put his blankie, toys and treat on the bed. 

During the event he was amazing as there was 25 people there including some kids. He was going unto kids that were sitting down. No giving them his belly for rubs. He did get growly and barked at one male adult, but he met this person at our store once before and we had the same growls and barks. The guy does smoke a lot of weed so he may have figured that out and wanted nothing to do with him. I told him no and he stopped and just laid down and was quiet. One couple had their little girl chihuahua and he was in love with her. Was fun to see him want to play with her and just watch her. There was a pit bull at the hotel that we stayed at and Shifu did the dominate growl and posed at him and the pit just looked at him and went on his way. Shifu figured out fast oh he doesn't care about me and let it go. 

My husband and I run the events then we get to play so I put a mini backpack on backwards and Shifu crawled in it and just hung out while we played with toy trucks. 

We are very proud of our boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MasterShifu (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!! I hope you all are well. Here are some pics of Master Shifu enjoying being out with us playing with toy cars. He got tired cause we were on rocks all day so I strapped him into the hubby's backpack.
View attachment 23354
. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

